# Spsp 9/14



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Hit up spsp with Stupidjet this afternoon...fished from 1 to around 5. Caught some nice stripers. Biggest was around 26" caught by stupid jet. Some around 18" and some around 22". Awesome day kayaking...bay was like a pond with no wind. After we caught our limit on stripers we tried for some blues but no luck. We also caught some monster spot, 8-12". Sorry no pics...waiting for waterproof camera.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw you guys out there, made me wish i had brought my yak with me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Saw you guys out there, made me wish i had brought my yak with me.


were you fishing from the beach?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Yea was fishing on the beach. Catching some blues and some cownose rays.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> Yea was fishing on the beach. Catching some blues and some cownose rays.


dude why you fishin spsp? come down and catch some drum little one.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> dude why you fishin spsp? come down and catch some drum little one.


people that live in BFE, MD, dont know what drum look like 



Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

NTKG said:


> dude why you fishin spsp? come down and catch some drum little one.



Was only catching my drum bait there. Drum are this week:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Was only catching my drum bait there. Drum are this week:fishing:


bait is *C R U C I A L*


----------

